# Los de Mythbusters pintan una monalisa en 80mS



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2008)

No se cuantos de ustedes conozcan el show de Discovery channel llamado Mythbusters, son unos tipos que toman los mitos urbanos mas comunes y los someten a prueba para verificar que tan reales son (como si es cierto que los elefantes le temen a los ratones o si cuando un elevador se cae y saltas justo en el ultimo momento te puedes salvar)


Pero me econtre este vide donde los invitaron a la NVIDIA Show a demostrar la diferencia entre CPU y GPU... miren nada mas lo que hicieron...


YouTube - NVIDIA: Adam & Jamie draw a MONA LISA in 80 milliseconds!


----------



## pedolife (Sep 3, 2008)

son unos genios esos tipos jjajaja


----------



## sony (Sep 3, 2008)

que impresionante video


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 3, 2008)

que tipos grosos por dios


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2008)

no vi ese video, pero vi otro igual, bah filmado por otro. pero lo que no entiendo es como explican las diferencias entre cpu y gpu con ese ejemplo. saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 3, 2008)

Segun lo que dicen en el video original la CPU realiza calculos discretos de manera secuencial, (el ejemplo del robot pintando la cara feliz) en cambio la GPU realiza calculos de manera paralela (el ejemplo del cañon de aire con 1100 boquillas)

Si se me hace demasiado teatro el demostrarlo de esa forma... pero la verdad me gusta su manera de pensar   y el tipo de ideas locas que se les ocurren


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2008)

las ideas locas que tienen me encantan, es mas es el trabajo soñado. gracias por la explicacion, por que la verdad en el video que vi yo no se escuchaba nada de nada, parecia como si estuvieran gritando con una almohada en la boca y haciendo eco en un lugar inmenso. me gustan tanto que me estoy bajando por el emule varios capitulos que por aca no pasaron.saludosy gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Impresionante..! Bueno no nos podemos quejar de su teatralismo..! Esa es su forma de atraer a las masas..! Sin ese elemento el programa seria muy tetrico y cientifico y todos nosotros perderiamos las ganas de sintonizarlo cada noche..!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2008)

cada noche?, hasta me bajo los capitulos. saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aqui en Venezuela lo dan todas las noches en la madrugada..! Y de Miercoles a viernes tanto a las 8 como al medio dia!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2008)

algo asi aca tambien, pero lo que quise decir es que ademas me bajo algunos capitulos por la mula, por que son capitulos que no vi. saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 3, 2008)

mmm bueno hay ciertos capitulos que no he visto..! Pero lamentablemente mi PC tiene problemas para reproducir videos y musica..!


----------



## JoniDf (Jun 9, 2009)

muy buen video 
saludos


----------



## microsistel (Jun 9, 2009)

si si totalmente unos locos....... y nada mas lejos de la realidad el tema de la CPU y GPU......
Sabien que una GPU es mucho mas poderosa en calculos matematicos que una CPU, dicho de otra forma, la Nvidia que Ud. tiene ahora en su PC, posiblemtne es muy superior en calculo a la CPU de su máquina, eso es por que los graficos requieren impresionantes calculos matemáticos, y todo eso en TIEMPO REAL! a 32millones de colores, TODO UN RECORD, lamentablemente sosn CPU especificas, por esa razon no se usa para otras aplicaciones, digamos, sólo sirve para eso, procesar gráficos.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 9, 2009)

microsistel dijo:
			
		

> lamentablemente sosn CPU especificas, por esa razon no se usa para otras aplicaciones, digamos, sólo sirve para eso, procesar gráficos.
> Saludos



Si, hasta que CUDA entre en acción y empiece a ganar terreno... ya hay varias aplicaciones que hacen uso de este recurso para que la que procese sea la GPU.

Un par de citas:

"La capacidad de procesamiento de una CPU de ultima generación como ún Core 2 Duo puede rondar los 10-15 GigaFlops, mientras que la capacidad de procesamiento de una GPU de última generación cómo la Gforce 9800 GX2 puede alcanzar unos 420 GigaFlops"

"unos investigadores belgas han creado un supercomputador con un presupuesto de unos 4.000€, Ellos utilizaron un Phenom x4 y cuatro tarjetas gráficas GeForce 9800 GX2 (un total de 8 nucleos de procesamiento) lo que permite realizar cálculos tomográficos en mucho menos tiempo del que actualmente costaba."

http://www.greenbiteblog.org/index.php/programacion/programacion-grafica/92-que-es-cuda.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA


----------



## microsistel (Jun 9, 2009)

Excelente, vieron que es muy potente y groso el tema........  Arriba las GPU, y saben otra cosa? no les parece que los fabricantes de µP se cubren entre ellos? hoy existirian PC 100 veces ma potentes, que paso, se quedaron en el tiempo y velocidad? o los Juegos redituan mas, por eso avanzan las GPU.....?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bueno... segun creo recordar el tipo de calculos en una GPU y en un CPU son diferentes.... un CPU esta mas enfocado a calculos de bytes en forma lienal, movimentos, y funciones matematicas de punto fijo y flotante, en cambio una GPU esta mas enfocada a calculos matematicos en forma de Matrices, por lo mismo las GPU desde el principio comenzaron a hacerse con multiprocesamiento, posteriormente los fabricantes de CPUs notaron que no podian ganar incrementando la velocidad y tuvieron que comenzar a implementar mutiprocesadores, por lo que en realidad la delantera la llevan las GPUs... 

Por otros lado el uso tambien depende del sistema operativo, ayer Apple saco el nuevo MacOs X.6 que ya trae incluido en el kernel la opcion para procesamiento en los nuevos procesadores multinucleos, y ADEMAS puede usar la GPU para acelerar los calculos matematicos.... habra que esperar a que hagan los comparativos para ver el incremento en velocidad usando todos esos procesadores... 

No se si hay algun entendido en el tema que nos pueda ilustrar mas en este tema...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 9, 2009)

Impresionante el video.


----------



## Dario (Jun 10, 2009)

seria lindo conseguirse un laburito así. no? es el sueño dorado...


----------

